# Job seekers payment question



## willow (12 Jan 2012)

I am due to be made redundant next month. My wife just got a parttime job.  Does her earnings affect my job seekers benefit? We have 3 kids.


----------



## gipimann (12 Jan 2012)

Your personal rate (max €188) isn't affected by her earnings. Payment in respect of your wife and children may be affected.

Information in italics is taken from welfare.ie & citizensinformation.ie

_If your spouse’s, civil partner or cohabitant is dependent on you or is on a low income you may be able to claim an increase in your payment for him or her. This increase is called an Increase for a Qualified Adult (IQA). If your adult dependant is earning €100 or less you will get the maximum IQA. If he or she is earning between €100 and €310 you will get a reduced rate of IQA. If your adult dependant is earning more than €310 you will not get an increase in your Jobseeker’s Benefit for your adult dependant._

The maximum IQA is €124.80

_You will get the *full rate *Increase for an Qualified Child if you get an Increase for a Qualified Adult for your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant or you are a lone parent._

_You will only get a *half rate *Increase for a Qualified Child if your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant has an income of over €310 a week or has a social welfare payment in their own right. If you and your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant are each getting a social welfare payment you will each get half the Increase for a Qualified Child. _

_You will not get any Increase for a Qualified Child if you are claiming Illness Benefit, Injury Benefit, Health and Safety Benefit, Jobseeker's Benefit or Incapacity Supplement and your spouse's, civil partner's or cohabitant's gross income is over €400._

The full rate for a qualified child is €29.80


----------



## willow (12 Jan 2012)

Thanks for your reply... the fog has lifted!


----------



## christinastr (27 Feb 2012)

*I'm separating from my partner who is claiming for me Job Seekers Benefit*

Hi,
My nationality is Latvian but I'm living in Ireland since 2006. I'm unemployed since September 2011, my partner is claiming for me social welfare payment since, but we are separating now. So i would really appreciate your help to answer few questions what i have. Before i lost job my work hours was cut so i was claiming Jobs Seekers Benefit for days i was not working. That's why i don't have any points left to receive Jobs Seekers Benefit. Can i claim Jobs Seekers Allowance? And how long it would take to go true? I had problems before passing means test because of Habitual Resident Condition that's why I'm really worried that i wont be able to receive Jobs Seekers Allowance and i will end up with no income and wont be able to pay my rent.
Tanx.


----------

